# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Devlet'e Ait TÖPRAş'a

## iputisamo

Devlet'e Ait TüPRAşğa Talip şirketler, Yabancı Devlet şirketleri! 

ğDevlet sanayicilik yapmazğ denilerek Türkiyeğnin en büyük sanayi kuruluşu olan TüPRAş satışa çıkarıldı. 2 Eylülğdeki ihale için şimdiye dek 8ği yabancı 13 firma yeterlilik aldı. 

İlginçtir, TüPRAşğı satın almak için yeterlilik alan yabancı şirketlerin önemli bir bölümü devlete ait şirketler. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
üzelleştirmenin 
ğDevlet sanayicilik yapmazğ denilerek Türkiyeğnin en büyük sanayi kuruluşu olan TüPRAş satışa çıkarıldı. 2 Eylülğdeki ihale için şimdiye dek 8ği yabancı 13 firma yeterlilik aldı. İlginçtir, TüPRAşğı satın almak için yeterlilik alan yabancı şirketlerin önemli bir bölümü devlete ait şirketler. 
gerekçesi neydi? Devlete ait kurumlarda gereğinden fazla işçi çalışıyordu, bu işletmeler rasyonel yönetilmiyor, sürekli zarar ediyor, halkın sırtına yük oluyorlardı. Aslına bakılırsa eleştiri sahipleri tamamen haksız da sayılmazlardı. Verimsizlik had safhadaydı ve Kamu İktisadi Teşekkülleri (KİT) iktidarların ğiktidarğlarını pekiştirmelerinin vazgeçilmez araçlarıydı. Diğer taraftan özelleştirmeye karşı olanlar devletin ve halkın çıkarlarını düşünmeyen, tamamen ideolojik kaygılarla hareket eden ğgeri kafalı komünistlerğ olmakla suçlanıyordu. ğBaşta Rusya olmak üzere bir zamanların komünist ülkeleri bile kamuya ait işletmeleri birkaç ayda özelleştirip ellerinden çıkarırlarken liberal geçinen Türkiye, özelleştirme konusunda bir türlü yol alamıyordu.ğ 

İhale için yeterlilik kriterlerini karşılayan şirketler/gruplar 
1 Tüpras Aqusition Cons. OGG Yabancı
2 OMV Aktiengesellschaft (Yüzde 31.5ği devlete ait) Yabancı
3 The Shell Company Of Turkey Ltd. Yabancı
4 ENI Refining&Market Division (Yüzde 36ğsı devlete ait) Yabancı
5 REPSOL YPF, S.A. Yabancı
6 PKN ORLEN SA (Yüzde 27.5ği devlete ait) Yabancı
7 Indian Oil Corp. Ltd. (Yüzde 92ğsi devlete ait) Yabancı
8 MOL (Yüzde 12ğsi devlete ait) Yabancı
9 OYAK Yerli
10 ZORLU Holding A.ş Yerli
11 Petrol Ofisi A.ş. Yerli
12 ANADOLU TAşIMA. TAş Ortak Girişim Grubu Yerli
13 ENERJİ Ortak Girişim Grubu Yerli

İDEOLOJİK üZELLEşTİRME 
Uygulamalar gösteriyor ki özelleştirme taraftarları da özelleştirmeye kar-zarar açısından değil neo-liberalizm adına ideolojik açıdan yaklaşıyorlar. Yabancı sermayeye ve özelleştirmeye yönelik endişelerini dile getirip ğArjantinğe dönerizğ diyen Başbakan Yardımcısı Abdüllatif şener, bir hafta geçmeden ne olduysa, ğüzelleştirme kaçınılmaz yol. Zarar eden, kar eden kuruluş diye ayrıma tabi tutmak yerinde değilğ noktasına geldi. Her şeyi ğbabalar gibi satmağ eğilimindeki Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan ise kar eden işletmelerin satılmasını eleştirenlere geçtiğimiz günlerde kısa bir cevap verdi: ğKar edeni de satacağız, zarar edeni de satacağız. Neden? Devlet sanayici olmaz, ondan.ğ 

üRETİM VE KüRLILIK AüISINDAN TüRKİYEğNİN LİDERİ
İşte bu ideolojik kaygılar nedeniyle karlı bir işletme olan Türk Telekom, tartışmalı bir sürecin ardından özelleştirildi. Sırada Türkiye Petrol Rafinerileri Anonim şirketi (TüPRAş ) var. TüPRAşğın kamuya ait yüzde 51ğinin satılacağı ihalede son teklifler 2 Eylülğde alınacak.
Hükümet yetkilileri özelleştirmede ğkar-zararğın belirleyici olmayacağını söylüyorlar. 

Zaten aksi durumda TüPRAşğın özelleştirilmesi söz konusu olamaz. üünkü TüPRAş, İstanbul Sanayi Odasığnın geçen ay açıkladığı verilerde de görüleceği gibi hem üretim hem de karlılık açısından Türkiyeğnin lideri konumunda. TüPRAşğın, Türkiyeğnin en büyük sanayi kuruluşu olma vasfı da hiç değişmiyor. 2004ğte 16.1 milyar dolar ciro, 491 milyon dolar net dönem karı gerçekleştirerek vergilerle birlikte ülke ekonomisine 8.2 milyar dolar katkı sağladı.

Türkiyeğnin yıllık vergi ve fon gelirinin yüzde 20ğsini tek başına karşılıyor. üz sermayesi 2.4 milyar dolar. TüPRAş için 2003ğte tam 1.3 milyar dolarlık yenileme yatırımı yapıldı. Yani 2004ğte TüPRAşğa biçilen değer kadar. İstihdam fazlası yok. TüPRAşğa talip olan şirketler de işçi çıkarmayacaklarına belirtiyorlar. Fakat işçilerin statülerinin değişeceğine ve durumlarının kötüleşeceğine kesin gözüyle bakılıyor.

TüPRAşğın özelleştirme serüveni 
TüPRAşğın özelleştirilme süreci yeni başlamadı. üzelleştirme kapsamına 1990 yılında alınmıştı. 1991ğde sermayesinin yüzde 2.5ğsi halka arz edildi. 2002ğde hisselerinin 2. halka arzı gerçekleştirildi. Belirlenen oran yüzde 31.5ğti. 369.665 kişiye hisse satışı yapılan bu işlem sonucunda TüPRAşğın toplam sermayesinin yüzde 15.4ğlük bölümü yabancıların eline geçti. TüPRAşğtaki yüzde 65.76ğlik kamu payının blok satışı için Haziran 2003ğte yeni bir ihale açıldı. Talipler, Anadolu Ortak Girişim Grubu ve Efremov Kautschuk GMBH idi. Anadolu Ortak Girişim Grubu 1 milyar 216 milyon dolar teklif verince TüPRAş, 1 milyar 302 milyon dolar öneren Efremov Kautschuk GMBHğye ( Zorlu - Tatneft ortaklığı ) satıldı. TüPRAşğta örgütlü bulunan Petrol-İş sendikası, yaptığı araştırmalar sonucunda sermayesinin yüzde 50ğsi Tataristanğın petrol şirketi Tatneftğin pazarlama şirketi Efremovğa, yüzde 49ğu da Virgin Adalarığnda Renix şirketine ait bir ortaklık olan Efremov Kautschuk GMBHğnin bir tabela şirketi olduğunu ortaya çıkardı. Bunun üzerine TüPRAşğın satışı iptal edildi. 3 Mart 2005ğte ise üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı TüPRAşğın yüzde 14.76ğlık kamu hissesini İMKB Toptan Satışlar Pazarığnda yurtdışında yerleşik altı yabancı fona 446 milyon dolar karşılığında blok olarak devretti. Böylece TüPRAşğın toplam sermayesinin yüzde 30.16ğsı yabancıların eline geçerken, TüPRAşğtaki kamu payı yüzde 51ğe düştü. şimdi bu yüzde 51ğlik bölümün satışı söz konusu.


TüPRAşğA DEVLETE AİT şİRKETLER TALİP OLDU 

2 Eylülğdeki ihale için 8ği yabancı 13 firma yeterlilik aldı. İlginçtir TüPRAşğı satın almak için yeterlilik alan yabancı şirketlerin önemli bir bölümü kamunun. Arama, üretim, rafinaj, petrokimya, kimya, gaz ve pazarlama alanında faaliyet gösteren Avusturya şirketi OMV Aktiengesellschaftğın yüzde 31.5ği kamuya ait. Yine arama, üretim, rafinaj, petrokimya, gaz, elektrik ve pazarlama alanında faaliyet gösteren İtalyan şirketi ENI Spağnın yüzde 36.0ğsı, rafinaj, petrokima, taşıma ve pazarlama yapan Polonya şirketi PKN Orlenğin yüzde 27.5ği, Hindistan petrol devi Indian Oil Corp. Ltdğnin yüzde 92ğsi ile Macaristan şirketi MOLğün yüzde 12ğsi devletin. Hindistan basınına konuşan IOC yetkilisi TüPRAşğın öneminin bilincinde olduklarını belirtiyor: ğJeopolitik önemi yüksek. İhalede başarılı olursak Avrupağya açılmak yanında Hazar petrollerine de ulaşma imkanına kavuşacağız.ğ Türkiyeğde gazetecilere açıklama yapan PKN Orlenğin İcra Kurulu Başkanı Igor Chapulecğa göreyse TüPRAş, Türkiyeğnin hazinelerinden birisi.
Hazinenin, yukarıdaki sıralanan özellikleri nedeniyle ğözelleştirmeğ adı altında yabancı kamu şirketlerine satılmasını ekonomik gerekçelerle izah etmek pek mümkün değil. Belki de uluslararası arenada verilen sözler var, ya da bir dayatma söz konusu.
Dikkat çeken bir diğer nokta ise TüPRAşğı satın almak için başvuran yabancı şirketlerin tamamının arama, üretim, taşıma, rafinaj, petrokimya, enerji ve dağıtım alanlarında entegre bir yapıda faaliyet göstermeleri. Türkiyeğde TPAO, BOTAş, TüPRAş, Petkim ve POAşğtan oluşan entegre yapı özelleştirmeler sonucu zamanla parçalandı biliyorsunuz. 

İdris SARUHAN (GERüEK HAYAT)

----------

